# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Mikrotik Repeater με 2 κάρτες WiFi

## trimitsos

Καλησπέρα,
προσπαθώ να κάνω κάτι φαινομενικά απλό αλλά κάτι δεν κάνω σωστά.
Θέλω να χρησιμοποιίσω ένα routerboard με δύο wifi κάρτες για να επεκτείνω το σήμα στο σπίτι μου μέχρι τα πίσω δωμάτια που υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

τα βήματα που κάνω είναι:

- ρυθμίζω τη wlan1 σαν "Ap bridge"
- ρυθμίζω τη wlan2 σαν "station"
- φτιάχνω ένα bridge με ports τα wlan1 & wlan2
- ενεργοποιώ ένα "dhcp client" για το bridge
- με το wlan2 κάνω connect στο Internet-modem (Forthnet)
- δοκιμάζω να συνδεθώ μέσω tablet στο wlan1 αλλα δεν παίρνει IP. αν τη βάλω χειροκίνητα δεν έχει Internet

με τα παραπάνω δεν θα έπρεπε ότι συσκευή συνδεθεί στο wlan1 να πάρει αυτόματα IP απο το modem με το internet??? 
γιατι δεν μου δουλεύει;

----------


## grigoris

Ηταν το μτικ "καθαρο" απο configurations πρωτου ξεκινησεις? Ειναι το ARP του bridge enabled? Μηπως χρειαζεσαι να ρυθμισεις DHCP relay?

----------


## trimitsos

- Το ΜΤ έχει γίνει reset 2-5-6 φορές
- DHCP relay δοκίμασα αλλά πάλι ενώ έπαιρνε IP δεν είχα Internet στο tablet.
- το ARP στο Bridge δεν το έχω δει, θα το κοιτάξω μόλις γυρίσω μπας και...

----------


## nikolas_350

Δοκίμασε με station pseudobridge για να περνάει το L2 level

http://dumbpcs.blogspot.gr/2013/06/u...ge-to-non.html

----------


## trimitsos

έχω RB433 με lvl4.

Μπορείς να δώσεις παραπάνω οδηγίες για το pseudobridge;;;





> Δοκίμασε με station pseudobridge για να περνάει το L2 level
> 
> http://dumbpcs.blogspot.gr/2013/06/u...ge-to-non.html

----------


## nikolas_350

Στο wlan2 αντί για wireless mode station επιλέγεις station pseudobridge
pseudobrige-mode.JPG

----------


## nikolas_350

Έτσι για να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς, τι έγινε τελικά;

Δεν είχα χρόνο να το δω.
Λέει βλακείες το blog του τύπου, δεν κατάφερα κάτι.
Τελικά δουλεύει μια χαρά
Βρήκα άλλη λύση στο πρόβλημα μου.
Κάτι από τα παραπάνω αλλά σιγά να μην σας πω.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
add: Τώρα λείπω σε διακοπές, θα τα πούμε από Σεπτέμβρη.

----------


## trimitsos

> Έτσι για να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς, τι έγινε τελικά;


Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη γιατί το δούλεψα με NAT και εσωτερικες IP, διαφορετικές από αυτές του Internet Router.

----------


## nikolas_350

[Κασμάς mode on] που το ξέθαψες αυτό πάλι  :: 

Ενημερωτικά, υπάρχει πια ειδικό πακέτο στης τελευταίες εκδόσεις (το wireless-rep ) όπου με μια κάρτα μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε repeater.

----------


## Nikiforos

> [Κασμάς mode on] που το ξέθαψες αυτό πάλι 
> 
> Ενημερωτικά, υπάρχει πια ειδικό πακέτο στης τελευταίες εκδόσεις (το wireless-rep ) όπου με μια κάρτα μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε repeater.


καλημερα! καλα το ειχα δει και δεν ειχα καταλαβει τι ειναι, δεν το ειχα ψαξει κιολας, νομιζω αρκετα χρησιμο!

----------

